# HPA 20th Anniversary single turbo kit RELEASED



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*HPA 20th Anniversary single turbo kit RELEASED* 

Since the debut of the 3.2VR6, my team at HPA has been there with our twin turbo and single turbo programs. We have pushed the imagination of the Enthusiast and challenged the top sports cars on the worldwide stage. The VW Vortex community has been there alongside our crew. 

Looking at the calendar, it is tough for me to imagine it has been 20 years since I started HPA. However, when I look at my desk and see the pictures of my three kids I realize that I have grown up living and breathing Volkswagen. 

The 20th anniversary edition single turbo package is like a 4th child and I am terribly proud of its release… 

We have worked very hard to optimize our production methods and consolidate our performance targets to realize a technology-packed offering at a great value. 










Central to this 20th Anniversary Edition turbo kit will be a state-of-the-art intake manifold with integrated air-to-water charge cooler. 

In a bold move, HPA has shifted away from the Garrett Turbo cartridge for this newest single turbo offering. The 20th Anniversary turbo kits will be outfit with the latest in turbo technology drawing from the first production run of Borg Warner’s NEW single scroll EFR turbo. 

The main reason for the shift in turbo manufacturers was the advantages in Borg Warner’s Gamma-Ti turbine wheels and dual ceramic ball bearing design. This new turbine rotor has extremely low inertia; requiring less time for the turbo to spool up. Combining the EFR’s breakthrough in turbo responsiveness with HPA’s new integrated air to water intake manifold will generate the most durable, responsive and expandable turbo kit yet. 

The base packages will ship configured for 400hp and are configurable to 500 hp with basic upgrades to exhaust, DSG and fuel systems etc. 

The HPA 20th Anniversary 400hp single turbo package is priced at $ 9,999 

Applications: 3.2L VR6: 2004/2008 R32, 04-05 TT, 08-09 TT, 06-09 A3 

*Package Includes:* 

•	HPA integrated air to water Cast Intake Manifold 
•	Complete air to water cooling system 
•	HPA cast exhaust manifold with integrated O2 Bungs and heat shields 
•	Borg Warner EFR 7670 dual ceramic ball bearing turbo 
•	500mL Injectors - Mk5 includes return fuel system 
•	Compression reducing head spacer with bolts 
•	70mm downpipe 
•	Proprietary Engine software 

 
This 20 kit serialized production run will be the ultimate one stop package and in true HPA fashion will include everything you will need to wheel your prized 3.2L out of the garage as a fire breathing FI monster. 

If you have had forced induction on your mind, this will be your opportunity to seize a piece of history while retrofitting your 3.2L with the latest and greatest in hardware. Give us a call at 604-598-8520 or email [email protected] if you are interested in snapping up one of these 20 limited packages. 

We have a new man behind the desk at HPA… Keir has now joined Darryl and together, this duo will do their very best to follow up on your questions and concerns.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool looking stuff. Congrats. You guys would be even cooler if you could produce that manifold (or that kit) for us 1.8t guys. Your products are awesome. But the 1.8t community is where the money is.opcorn:


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

warranty225cpe said:


> Cool looking stuff. Congrats. You guys would be even cooler if you could produce that manifold (or that kit) for us 1.8t guys. Your products are awesome. But the 1.8t community is where the money is.opcorn:




Crazy busy 2 weeks….

Sorry I have been personally off the forums. My house was hit with a 10 day flu bug just in time for my kids’ Spring Break to come in… needless to say, we never left the house!

We hope to have initial dyno plots prior to our trip into Hong Kong at the end of next week. We have upgrade paths in line for all our current FT owners. Once this 20th ann. program is shipping, we will expand our FI parts offerings in the web.

Last year we benchmarked our FT offerings on our AWD Superflow. This 20th ann package will mirror the range of our FT425-FT495 offerings as the basic parameters have not changed that much. We will pick up more at both the bottom end and top end due to the added efficiency of both our boost track and the new turbine wheel. This should give you something to chew on.










Update on the 20th,

Back at the shop, our team had working with a SLA plastic model for the past several weeks to develop our packaging, and finally took delivery of the first working production Borg Warner turbine. What a beauty! With the plastic model removed and the final touches on the plumbing being completed, we hope to be up one the rollers with this new package by the middle of next week.



























The team also re worked the OEM exhaust with our CVP mid muffler and plumbed in an extra bypass. Now we have some flow!

















2 weeks into our pre-orders and we are seeing some nice East to West coverage.
We are really looking forward to the installation reviews as our new owners take delivery of this new package. 


1)	MK5R32 TX
2)	MK5 R32 AZ
3)	MK4 3.2	NY
4)	MK4 3.2	TX
5)	Gen 2 TT	WA
6)	MK5 R32	OR
7)	MK4 R32	VA
8)	Pending
9)	Pending
10)
……


If you have had forced induction on your mind, this will be your opportunity to seize a piece of history while retrofitting your 3.2L with the latest and greatest in hardware. Give us a call at 604-598-8520 or email [email protected] if you are interested in snapping up one of these 20 limited packages


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Cool looking stuff. Congrats. You guys would be even cooler if you could produce that manifold (or that kit) for us 1.8t guys. Your products are awesome. But the 1.8t community is where the money is.opcorn:


x2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

What do you think Noiz, 90% of the TTs on the road are 1.8t? Only makes sense.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> What do you think Noiz, 90% of the TTs on the road are 1.8t? Only makes sense.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Truth be told, we have some really cool stuff that would fit the 1.8T cars that has never been released for sale. We have upgraded housings for the K04 turbo's and we have killer comp side mount intercooler upgrades. These were all developed for the twin turbo V6.

If there is a real interest, email me and maybe I can position it before the powers to be to get a group buy coordinated. From what the techs tell me, a few local TT's have these bits that snuck in the back door, but seeing that the 1.8T was never HPA's corporate focus, they never launched any formal program. When you see the parts it makes it a shame these never went main stream.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Truth be told, we have some really cool stuff that would fit the 1.8T cars that has never been released for sale. We have upgraded housings for the K04 turbo's and we have killer comp side mount intercooler upgrades. These were all developed for the twin turbo V6.
> 
> If there is a real interest, email me and maybe I can position it before the powers to be to get a group buy coordinated. From what the techs tell me, a few local TT's have these bits that snuck in the back door, but seeing that the 1.8T was never HPA's corporate focus, they never launched any formal program. When you see the parts it makes it a shame these never went main stream.


Thant intake mani looks sick! Can that be done on a TT? I know it would have to be a different product all together, but it peaks my interest for sure. I doubt an intercooler would get much attention since there are so many low cost options out there. Could you post some pics of the parts you think we would be interested in? If you guys could put together a kit, youde be able to get into a much bigger customer base.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> What do you think Noiz, 90% of the TTs on the road are 1.8t? Only makes sense.


x3

I would like to see these "project" pieces and what they can do for my daily driver. :thumbup:


----------



## WoodOne337 (Nov 23, 2003)

Do you have any updates?


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

WoodOne337 said:


> Do you have any updates?





Ryan E. said:


> Any updates, been considering one of these kits...



HPA set out to fine tune our FI program to ensure the 3.2 community had a solid option for the years to come as the engine fell out of production. A number a tweaks were sought to improve both on performance and deliverables of HPA’s known FT series of single turbo kits.

The new integrated intake design is now the shortest boost track available for this engine, and will allow the turbo to do more work with less boost, a perfect combination for the weaker fuel blends and hot climates. The simplicity of its design also reduced installation time significantly and allowed the retention of the OEM airbox and battery for the MK4 applications.

Our new exhaust manifold repositions the turbo to allow for a V-band downpipe connection in favor of our 90 degree cast manifold. Again, we look to lower even so slightly the back pressure and EGT’s.

Lastly, the turbo update. Since SEMA last November where Borg Warner hyped us up to integrate their new EFR series into our updated FI program, we have been anticipating the arrival of this all in one solution. The EFR 7670 featured the same integrated diverter valve from our HGP/HPA compressor housings, but added the Gammati compressor wheel, which would on paper use less energy to get up to speed.


So, here we are, 5 months after we tooled up for this new turbo, sitting on a half dozen R’s at the shop awaiting its arrival, a candid call into Borg Warner offers up the cold reality that there is no short term end in sight for the production delay’s for the EFR line.
What has been 5 months already, could slide out 3, maybe 4 more months…no concrete dates can be offered!

To conclude our face lift to the FT series single turbo program, effective immediately, the HPA 20th kits will be reconfigured around a hybrid Garrett cartridge. Using a new exhaust housing casting, we will mirror the EFR’s exhaust housing and retain the reconfigured V band design. We have half a decade of experience with Garrett’s cartridges, and while they will not have the gammati compressor wheel, we are confident that in combination with the new intake manifold the performance will be unmatched.

The fabrication team is hammer down making the necessary changes to our fixtures and parts to accommodate and plumb for the Garrett cartridge. We hope to have the MK5 on the dyno mid next week and an MK4 to follow days behind. We are all exciting to see these kits start to ship and thank everyone that has supported us during this holding pattern with Borg Warner.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Uh.. 1.8t..? Lol


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

w have a small trick for the 1.8T engine also...just never went public with it!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

HPA motorsports 1 said:


> w have a small trick for the 1.8T engine also...just never went public with it!


yeah....? lets hear it. Sorry to pull your thread off topic. Start a new thread with this magic you speak of.opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

These kits are now in full production with the first kits leaving in a few weeks.

There are still a few kits left at the moment, I know christmas is coming up, what better gift for your car then 400 HP!

You know your wife/significant other/ will not mind at all if you do....










These dyno images show the various setups to be had with this kit.

First word will tell you what fuel the test was run on Race or 92octane. Second set of digits is the injector size. 500ml is what comes with the kit, 750ml can be ordered separately. Lastly the Big vs OEM is the exhaust size, the big exhaust can be found a few posts up.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Uhhh... *1.8T!!!!????* the 2 guys on here with v6 arent the majority here. Make something for the 1.8t masses if you want to get our attention..:sly:


----------

